# mcafee entertprizes 8.5i antivirus not loaded system stsrtup autometically



## bournurplusher (Sep 15, 2007)

*i have mcafee enterprizes 8.5i antivirus in my laptop.my os xp sp2.my antivirus worksgood.its a licenced version.i have number of programs in my system startup folder,1-explorer,2-mcafee antivirus.its always lated system startup.its took more time.
so i can decited 2 remove the startup programs to start quickly.so i can remove that 2 programs in startup folder(desktop-startup-delete shortcut mcafee & explore).now my system start quickly.but problem is,my mcafee antivrus not loaded automatically at system taskbar.if i wanna start my antivirus,start-all programs-mcafee-there is no option 2 change antivirus properties.so i can pick virusscan console-properties-enable onaccess at system startup.
but its not loaded taskbar,then i can pick repair insllation option in virusscan console-help-repair installation.i think this is the reason 2 change my antivirus setting.still its not loaded automatically at taskbar.if i go to manually,error msg shows on taskbar''antivirus outdated'
i think dat file corrupted or missing.everytime it needs 2 update.if i update my antivirus,still its not dedected any virus.im not interesting to uninstall.coz,its a licenced version.plz help me how 2 solve this? *


----------

